# Thoughts on EveningStar Kennels?



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Stay. Away. Bad puppy mill. Unhealthy, poorly bred dogs. A bad situation. I've been there.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wondering how you're searching for a breeder as it seems like you're coming up with a slew of less than desirable kennels. Have you contacted your local GR Club for a referral and I've seen on other threads you've been provided good leads on reputable breeders--please don't fall for the slick marketing that's lacking any substance behind it.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

What's wrong with Evening Star? They are members of GR club.


----------



## GoldyGirly (Dec 21, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Just wondering how you're searching for a breeder as it seems like you're coming up with a slew of less than desirable kennels. Have you contacted your local GR Club for a referral and I've seen on other threads you've been provided good leads on reputable breeders--please don't fall for the slick marketing that's lacking any substance behind it.


I have been searching online for breeders in my area. While I've owned goldens my whole life, I'm very new at understanding the terms breeders use and what the health clearances mean. The only two I've seen people recommend to me so far are Sunbeam and Autumnwind. I will certainly look into these, but I can't imagine these are the only 2 responsible breeders in all of so cal. I did contact my local gr club and I received a form letter back, and all it said was they were not aware of any litters at this time, and that they would not recommend a breeder only a litter. I hope it's not a problem for me to ask about individual breeders on this forum....I thought that getting advice and feedback from others was what this forum was about.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> What's wrong with Evening Star? They are members of GR club.


Seriously, you've been around here long enough to know that there is more to being a reputable member than just being a member of the GR club (which anyone can be). I realize you're more than happy with your pup that was a result of someone's pets having a litter but it appears the OP is interested (or at least open) to finding a reputable breeder--how about you show a little support.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Seriously, you've been around here long enough that there is more to being a reputable member than just being a member of the GR club (which anyone can be). I realize you're more than happy with your pup that was a result of someone's pets having a litter but it appears the OP is interested (or at least open) to finding a reputable breeder--how about you show a little support.


Being a member of the GR club is not why I asked the question. Seriously what is wrong with Evening Star? It is a legit question. Wow!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Being a member of the GR club is not why I asked the question. Seriously what is wrong with Evening Star? It is a legit question. Wow!


Im happy to tell you all about it in PM.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> Im happy to tell you all about it in PM.


They seem to meet all the requirements that is why I was asking.


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

I just visited this Charlemagne Golden Retrievers - Home Page breeder yesterday. The breeding isn't planned until next month so puppies will not be ready until May but I was very impressed with her and her dogs.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

GoldyGirly said:


> I have been searching online for breeders in my area. While I've owned goldens my whole life, I'm very new at understanding the terms breeders use and what the health clearances mean. The only two I've seen people recommend to me so far are Sunbeam and Autumnwind. I will certainly look into these, but I can't imagine these are the only 2 responsible breeders in all of so cal. I did contact my local gr club and I received a form letter back, and all it said was they were not aware of any litters at this time, and that they would not recommend a breeder only a litter. I hope it's not a problem for me to ask about individual breeders on this forum....I thought that getting advice and feedback from others was what this forum was about.


The reason I asked is I was trying to see if you were locating there breeders through doggies.com, puppies4sale, puppyfind.com...which I don't recommend. There are a number of stickies under the same section you're posting in that will guide in selecting a reputable breeder. By all means ask for feedback, but a little homework on your part to gain the basics will help you to quickly filter through the obvious unreputable ones and then you can use your time to focusing on the rest and clarifying any info. Depending on the timeframe you're looking to add a pup, you may have to broaden your search.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

GoldyGirly said:


> Anyone have any experience or thoughts on EveningStar Kennels? I've seen a couple mixed reviews online. Looking to add a golden puppy to the family.


Won't hurt to go check them out


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Won't hurt to go check them out


For one thing, they fake clearances. I'm sitting here looking at two of them as I type this. A purported exam date on one is a year before the dog was actually born. On another they list a male dog as female, and it is obviously someone else's clearance that was altered. They may even fake pedigrees. Wouldn't surprise me.

For another, the puppies are often diseased when they come home. The times I have been there, the grounds have been filthy, and I feel sorry for the dogs used for breeding, kept in the conditions they are. Notably, they don't let people see where the parents are kept. The puppies are poorly bred and are not properly socialized. They usually have multiple litters at once. Once, she brought out two litters and mixed them together, then returned them to the same pen. They were unmarked. I have no idea if she has some way of telling them apart, or if she even cares.

I'd love to say more, but that should be enough.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> For one thing, they fake clearances. I'm sitting here looking at two of them as I type this. A purported exam date on one is a year before the dog was actually born. On another they list a male dog as female, and it is obviously someone else's clearance that was altered. They may even fake pedigrees. Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> For another, the puppies are often diseased when they come home. The times I have been there, the grounds have been filthy, and I feel sorry for the dogs used for breeding, kept in the conditions they are. Notably, they don't let people see where the parents are kept. The puppies are poorly bred and are not properly socialized. They usually have multiple litters at once. Once, she brought out two litters and mixed them together, then returned them to the same pen. They were unmarked. I have no idea if she has some way of telling them apart, or if she even cares.
> 
> I'd love to say more, but that should be enough.


Fake? Please post.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Fake? Please post.


You're in Chino? I'm happy to show you in person. Why are you so positive for this terrible breeder? Do you know her?

Example: Here is a purported CERF exam for a dog that wasn't actually born yet on the purported date of exam. This is an altered CERF that was used for at least three dogs that I know of, where certain info (like the dog's name) was whited out and written over to make it look like this was an actual exam of that dog when it was not.

EDITED: Nevermind. I removed the image. I see it has her name and address, so perhaps I shouldn't post it publicly. But I'm happy to show them to you in person.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Here is that exact same form, altered to make it look like it was for another dog. Note that the dog is male, but they didn't bother to change the bubble that says the dog is female. Compare the two and see that they are alterations of the same exam.

By the way, the dog's name on this form isn't even the dog's actual registered name.

EDITED: Image removed because it contains personally identifying information. Again, happy to show you in person.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought the website was bells and whistles. I couldnt even find clearance on the wesite I was looking at. I would run from this site and keep looking. I dont even know what I am looking at yet in all those pedigrees and clearance but I dont like what I see on the website I looked at.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Oops my friends are screwed.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Oops my friends are screwed.


What do you mean by that? I guess you do know them?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

jagmanbrg said:


> What do you mean by that? I guess you do know them?


It was kinda a joke. A friend of mine purchased her golden from Evening Star 15 years ago. And Barley is still going strong.  thanks for asking.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well then, it must be a great kennel, right?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I did not take that as a joke... It is called sarcastism which we know you have plenty of!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

kfayard said:


> I did not take that as a joke... It is called sarcastism which we know you have plenty of!!


No sarcasm. Jokes on Barley

Seriously I don't see any evidence of this breeder being a puppy mill as someone posted. Yeah it is personal because a friend of mine has a beautiful healthy 15 yer old golden from that breeder.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> No sarcasm. Jokes on Barley
> 
> Seriously I don't see any evidence of this breeder being a puppy mill as someone posted. Yeah it is personal because a friend of mine has a beautiful healthy 15 yer old golden from that breeder.


If your friend got a dog from this breeder 15 years ago, a lot of things can change in that length of time. They have an awful lot of dogs available as "trained puppies", litters of goldens and vizsla's ready to go home before and after Christmas and pretty much anyone can join the GRCA. It is not meant to be an exclusive club and once you are a member, all you have to do is renew your membership every year. There are no requirements for being a member.

They do not have information listed about any of the parents-registered names so clearances can be verified.


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

As someone new to this search and to the forum I appreciate those who are trying to save heartache down the line. Sarcasm doesn't really help. I can understand why seeing your friends with a dog that is 15 gives evidence that they did something right but I don't see why saying "jokes on the dog" helps anything. You could just simply say, "I understand your concern but on the flip side I do know of someone that has a dog etc, etc...." It was as if you are just baiting to cause up trouble.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

While there are always a few contrarians who will say the grass is blue and the sky is green, there is a ton of great detailed information about finding a responsible breeder on the forum that PointGold posted as a sticky. Make sure, whatever litter you choose, you can verify solid clearances for hip, elbow, heart, and eyes on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals, hopefully for several generations. K9DATA.COM Home Page can also be informative for doing your own research.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> No sarcasm. Jokes on Barley
> 
> Seriously I don't see any evidence of this breeder being a puppy mill as someone posted. Yeah it is personal because a friend of mine has a beautiful healthy 15 yer old golden from that breeder.


Interesting that my saying they fake clearances and offering to show you personally doesn't even cause a blip on your radar. You clearly have an agenda and your mind made up, too.

I have an EveningStar dog, too. She is 44 lb. full grown, is dysplastic in both her hips and elbows, and is a fearful, insecure dog, that was not properly socialized at 6 mo. when we rescued her, and had Giardia and parasites when she left that kennel.

Not that I expect that to phase you. I offer it for those who might otherwise be taken in by your advocacy for this puppy mill.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Slowtea said:


> As someone new to this search and to the forum I appreciate those who are trying to save heartache down the line. Sarcasm doesn't really help. I can understand why seeing your friends with a dog that is 15 gives evidence that they did something right but I don't see why saying "jokes on the dog" helps anything. You could just simply say, "I understand your concern but on the flip side I do know of someone that has a dog etc, etc...." It was as if you are just baiting to cause up trouble.


Yes you are new and welcome. But if you knew the history you would know that my posts are not the only ones that seem to come off as sarcastic.  And believe me I would never want ANYONE to go thru heartache such as we did and that is why I am upfront and honest. I don't think it is right to blow off a possible good rep breeder in the op's area because of mine or anyone else's personal experience. That is why I told the op to check them out. The op is correct that there are many rep breeders out there in her area that are not recommended on this site.


----------



## GoldyGirly (Dec 21, 2012)

Slowtea said:


> I just visited this Charlemagne Golden Retrievers - Home Page breeder yesterday. The breeding isn't planned until next month so puppies will not be ready until May but I was very impressed with her and her dogs.


Thank you! I checked out Charlemagne website and liked what I saw. Anyone have personal experience or heard anything positive or negative about this breeder?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Even if these breeders are not close enough, they will still be A+ networking.

Aubridge Goldens

Robin E. Baker
Sacramento, CA USA 
[email protected]
home.earthlink.net/~aubridge/

Premiere Golden Retrievers

Christine Texter
Redlands, CA USA 
[email protected]
premieregoldenretrievers.com 

Forum Goldens
Michael & Michele Leon Michael H. Faulkner (M Faulkner is a judge).
Riverside, CA USA 92504 
[email protected]
www.simplesite.com/ForumGoldenRetrievers 
951/780-0849


Birnam Wood
Sylvia Donahey
Cotati, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.birnamwood.com

Emberain Golden Retrievers

Ed & Edwina Ryska
Petaluma, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.emberain.com 
707-664-1344


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

FWIW I have heard really good things about Forum.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

If you are interested in ANY breeder and their website doesn't have the information you are looking for, email them and ask. There are sites where you can check if the certifications are legitimate, so not sure why someone would try to _fake_ them, but hey, it takes all kinds to make the world go around.

I have also seen a few breeders get ripped apart on this forum and then they (the breeder) comes here and defends themselves and all was OK. It's a chat board, take nothing anyone says as the gospel, do your own research to check what needs to be checked. People have preferences in trainers, breeders, judges, color, sex...


----------



## vsrsm (Apr 21, 2015)

We got a female Golden from Eveningstar (over 10 years ago) and she was a great dog and we never had a problem with her. Never had issues with her joints or cancer. I found the kennel to be very clean and Gaila was very nice and let us sit with the puppies to watch them play and interact with each other before selecting our pup. We spent quite awhile there! After selecting which puppies we were interested in, she let us in her house with them to have some quiet time with each one. She was also available for any questions we had after bringing her home.


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

GoldyGirly said:


> I have been searching online for breeders in my area. While I've owned goldens my whole life, I'm very new at understanding the terms breeders use and what the health clearances mean. The only two I've seen people recommend to me so far are Sunbeam and Autumnwind. I will certainly look into these, but I can't imagine these are the only 2 responsible breeders in all of so cal. I did contact my local gr club and I received a form letter back, and all it said was they were not aware of any litters at this time, and that they would not recommend a breeder only a litter. I hope it's not a problem for me to ask about individual breeders on this forum....I thought that getting advice and feedback from others was what this forum was about.


howdy!

look at the list that Dana's mom, or I forgot her username, lol :doh: Danaruns? 

It's on here! It has a list of all great breeders. Email them and ask them if they have a litter soon. 

Gotta put the work in! Lots of ppl don't like Evening star. Even if they are part of the club of life, based on other people, I wouldn't dip my feet in the pool. GLUCK! :wavey:


----------



## aznkorboi (Sep 14, 2014)

DanaRuns said:


> You're in Chino? I'm happy to show you in person. Why are you so positive for this terrible breeder? Do you know her?
> 
> Example: Here is a purported CERF exam for a dog that wasn't actually born yet on the purported date of exam. This is an altered CERF that was used for at least three dogs that I know of, where certain info (like the dog's name) was whited out and written over to make it look like this was an actual exam of that dog when it was not.
> 
> EDITED: Nevermind. I removed the image. I see it has her name and address, so perhaps I shouldn't post it publicly. But I'm happy to show them to you in person.


I'm in Chino too! Well, Chino Hills.  I want to play with your dogs:bowl: That doesn't sound creepy at all...


----------

